# 19" filling the rims?



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some discussion here about whether the wheels are filling the arches as well as the mark 2. A pic: but can you guess the models?!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Top is a mk2 on 18"

Middle and bottom both mk3 on 19" but different suspension ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

You've got it - mostly.

Top is mark 2 18" S-Line (but I don't know if it's got lowered suspension as that's not in the car's Approved Used details.
Middle is a mark 3 19" S-Line with lowered suspension.
And the bottom is a mark 3 19" TTS. Oddly, that one seems to have the most room but is a showroom model and not been on the road...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Interesting also how it shows the difference between Ibis white and Glacier white (bottom) under certain lighting conditions.


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

Do we know if the arch is the same diameter? I get the impression that successive models seem to get larger arches, so the wheels are growing to fill them. (Just realising the ridiculous 19" Contis on our Nissan are going to cost over £180 each and are shot after 20k miles, gulp!)


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Interesting also how it shows the difference between Ibis white and Glacier white (bottom) under certain lighting conditions.


The Glacier I always think has a slight tint of grey/blue about it but isn't quite as bright.

Good video here (albeit American) 




Back on to wheels! I love the design of the 20"s but worried about noise, kerbing them easily and the cost of tyres!

IMO you have to go for S-Line suspension no cost option, I've compared with and without on an 8V A3 and the ride quality seemed exactly the same regardless.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I was out in a TTS coupe at the weekend and the noise from the 19s was pretty loud. I love the 20s but they will be noisier. Also the 5 spoke 19 rims on the TTS are a rare thing - something very desirable that Audi are not asking you for money for!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought that (assuming suspension standard) the wheel / tyre set up was the same diameter regardless of the wheel size, as 17" have larger profile tyres, 18" slightly smaller, 19" smaller again, etc.?

Thought that was the reason for possibly stiffer ride on larger wheels?

If correct all wheels designed to fit the car have the same arch filling properties (if fitted with correct size tyres)?

Again, stand to be corrected by those wiser than me.. Always willing to learn.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Correct!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

sherry13 said:


> I was out in a TTS coupe at the weekend and the noise from the 19s was pretty loud. I love the 20s but they will be noisier. Also the 5 spoke 19 rims on the TTS are a rare thing - something very desirable that Audi are not asking you for money for!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm in the opposite camp. The standard 5 spoke TTS wheels look awful to my eyes. I'll spec the other design of five spoke ( the middle picture) they look way better IMO. I'll then get them painted gloss black before I take delivery. Job done.

Must say, when I drove the new TTS at the weekend, I noticed that the wheel arch gap to the tyre was larger than it was with my TTS mk2 running 19" wheels. Needs to come down an inch IMO.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I'm a bit confused here because I thought the TTS body was 10mm lower anyway. Looks the opposite way round in those photos (although I do note the the SLine has been lowered) :?: :?:

I personally can't get on with the standard TTS wheels and have gone for the 20's. Yes I know about road noise etc etc but imho the best looking without going to specials.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's all personal opinion - over on the Showroom TTS's thread, the 20s are being flamed by people. I like the idea of a gloss black..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Really is a matter of opinion but I think these are superb! :wink:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha - yep, (still) looking very good!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks fine to me, I'd rather hide the calipers in black than with red as they are a little weedy.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Whilst I'm in getting my skirts checked (oh err missus) I'll do some sleuthing armed with a measure, on TT's with both the sports & non sports suspension. On the face of it, it appears that the S-Line with the lowered suspension option box checked, is actually lower than the TTS which is supposed to have it as standard....

All very strange.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha yes that would be really good sleuthing. Maybe ask one of the engineers as well as they may know more than the dealers. I was at a dealership recently where one of them asked me how to spot the visual difference between the TT and the TTS [WEARY CAT FACE]

I was also at one a while ago where they asked what model year mark 3 I was potentially looking for - I said it can only be from 2015 onwards and the guy said he shouldn't be expected to know that and also said he didn't know what i meant by mark 3, either. That was at West London Audi about a month ago.

Anyway - yes, the brakes are not the biggest in the world but I would definitely go for them in the red. In fact, I have!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Interestingly, i've just been out to the car whilst checking something for 35mph and i did the 2 finger measurement of the gap between the tyre and arch. The nearside rear and offside front are both considerably lower than the offside rear and nearside front! (parked on level surface). This has totally thrown me. I'm wondering if the mag ride changes this when the vehicle is running. Either way, it's going to be an interesting visit to the dealers tomorrow...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Whilst at the dealers today I checked out the TTS ride heights. Only one in showroom & the heights were all over the show varying by about 10 mm per wheel. I had mine checked & the drive across had levelled all four shocks. Was advised that it would take at least 2k miles to fully settle.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

That's answered my question too. I have a TT and spec'd S Line suspension but just doesn't look that low yet, imagine it will need bedding in before it looks as it should.

Ride quality is better than I expected occasional pot hole or drain rattles your teeth but overall good.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes I have mine set to comfort in the Individual mode & sometimes I worry for the integrity of my bridge... :?


----------

